# Any New fun RV stories



## Domingo (Aug 1, 2008)

Getting kind of bored have not been out in two weeks.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 1, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Domingo,
This happened several years ago but it is almost as funny as your Maneating Raccoon.  We were tent camping at Lake Texana State park with my brother in law and sister in law and I think we had two young children with us.  It was one of the hottest nights I have ever encountered I think.  We were trying to sleep but the mosquitos were so bad that it was very difficult.  My brother in law as running around the tent slapping at mosquitos with his flip flops.  After a while I did finally fall asleep with my head out the tent door trying to get some air, only to be woken up by a scuffling noise.  When I opened my eyes I was nose to nose with an armadillo.  I have never slept in a tent again.    :blush:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 1, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Damn Carol, ifin you like armadillos, Ive trapped and Killed 9 of those little buggers in my yard over the past few weeks.  I'll save'em ifin you want me too.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 1, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories



We were leaving a really nice RV park in the Great Smokys west of Asheville NC one morning about 9am. It had one of those circle drives with RV spaces coming off both sides. It was a long way around it, and they had "ONE WAY" signs, too.

Now, I'm not a rabble rouser or anything, but I just didn't want to drive ALL the way around that loop just to get out. We were only about 10 spots from the exit, but we were 110 spots from the exit going the RIGHT WAY on the loop. So what do ya think I did? 

Boy was I surprised as we got within a spot or two of escaping that park going the WRONG WAY when the little old lady in the golf cart cut in front of me to stop me from going any further!

There was a crowd of about 6 folks in the roadway ahead, and she walked up to my window like Jackie Gleason in Smokie and the Bandit.

I looked over to Sallyberetta only to get that, "I told you so." look back from her. Gulp.

As I lowered the window to take my punishment, a sweet little old lady voice was telling me to wait just a minute until they got a plastic bag. She stopped me because she didn't want me to squash the dog poop that some inconsiderate doggie had left in the driving lane. Geez was I mortified!


----------



## bcole (Aug 1, 2008)

RE: Any New fun RV stories

A few years back my wife and I felt adventurous and decided to go tent camping in Laughlin nevada.  We spend a lot of time there and figured it would be fun to tent camp along the river where it would be cool during the night from the water and the breeze.

That first day the temp. it 120 degrees.  As most of you know it can get pretty hot in Laughlin.  That night a thunderstorm came through and then the air stopped blowing and the heat dropped to about 105.  The next day we went over to lake havasu for another day of 120 degree weather.  After a day of being on the water we went back to the casino's and decided to camp inside.

That's when we started talking about buying an RV.  Believe it was one of the best things we bought.  Nothing like having an air-conditioner and a toilet.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 1, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

NO no thank you Jim.  I don't like the dillos.  Got plenty around here too!  Luckily I think the dogs keep them out in the fields and pastures.  Mostly we see them squished on the side of the road.  I can tell you about that night that mosquito spray and too many beers and an armadillo staring you in the face kind of makes your stomach turn.   :dead:  :disapprove:   And bcole the reason I started looking at rv's is for the toilet.  We were driving to Coushatta one day from Beaumont and that road is a whole lot of nothing.  I had to pee so bad that I was willing to stop on the side of the road but hubby decided he could make it to the next town soon enough.  So he was doing 80 in a 55 when the only vehicle within 50 miles has to be a cop.  That was when I told him that we were going to get an rv.  It took me 5 years but he finally came around.  I just wanted a simple van conversion but once we started looking he is the one who said it would be a class c with a rear bedroom.  I am so glad he had that idea.    I can't wait to make more memories and fun stories. :clown:  :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## Domingo (Aug 2, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

NOW that is funny. Carol and John You where lucky that it was not a maneating armadillo.  Jim perhaps you would like to come over to kill some of my nasty rats trying to eat my bird seeds.  Brad with all that hotness going on did you at least get lucky? At the Casino.  See, Tex kind people are all around us. 
 Thank


----------



## Domingo (Aug 2, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

I knew I could count on you all for a .   
Thanks


----------



## bcole (Aug 2, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

No, we didn't even get lucky in the casino.  But, that's about par for the course with me and gambling. LOL


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 2, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories



Here's what you need for those 'dillows!

Wild West Mouse Armadillo Trap


----------



## cwishert (Aug 2, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Tex you remind me of my hubby.  He will go backwards in the parking garage becuase it is closer.  You are so lucky those people stopped you from getting  your tires dirty :dead:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

ok well i got one ,, in May at the beach ,, the free cable was fuzzy ,,on certain channels ,, well we lived with it ,, since we did not spend much time in the MH ,, all day was on the beach ,, anyway ,, this weekend ,, camping ,, i put new batts in the tv remote ,, and when it went into the auto setup ,, it had a screen to select air or cable ,, then it hit me ,,, " u idiot"  that is why the cable was fuzzy ,, i hit the cable button ,, and as of now we are watching free cable crystal clear ,, i guess it's one of those rv thingys    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :blush:  :blush:


----------



## Domingo (Aug 3, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

I LOVE FREE CABLE.


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

When I purchased my 1st used motor home I needed to do some exhaust work on it so I raised it up on its hidrualic jacks. I then fixed the exhaust. By this time it was time that I needed to get work. The MH would not come down off its jacks. I read the mauals checked valves, power etc. My vehicle was trap in front of the MH in the driveway After about an hour I realized that the house door was opened. I closed the door. The jacks came down and I went to work late with the excuse that I am just a moron.
Ok here is a true story.
We went camping and spent a very hot day out on the boat in a beautiful lake. The lake was crowed and I was told that you couuld head up the river about 10 miles. The wife and I decided to check it out. The river was quet and picturesque. It ran behind a dairy farm and we saw some cows standing in the river to cool off. So we decided to pull up and pet the cows. We then heard what sounded like thunder as a bull crested the embankment and charged the boat we were standing in. the bulls horns hit the bow of the boat and we were knocked back into the river. The horns left a scatch in the hull but no real damage. The wife freaked out. I laughed... How many people can say they have been charged by a bull in a boat.

Have fun everyone
again its all the keyboards fault. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Now Jim I have to admit that sounds like a lot of bull :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Domingo (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Jim will your wife go out boating with you again.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

He probably put horns in the front of the boat an the other bull thought he was cutting in on him. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

chellse, I would'nt STEER you Wrong :bleh: :laugh: 
Although if ya wanna talk about fishing then I can really throw some bull.
The wife does still go on the boat, but I still can't explain why she woud even been seen with me.
Hollis you gave me a really good idea tho.  Maybe tex knows where I can get some horns


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

You gotta come to Texas to get the horns.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

And have I got a deal for him.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Pillax, Don't listen to them Texans.   I drove all over Texas hunting Longhorns and did finally find a few hiding in catus. :laugh:  Now if you want goat horns that should be no problem :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Pillax, don't listen to Nash.  He saw a Texas jack rabbit and thought it was an antelope.  So...that just proves, he don't no a cow from a goat.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

I am gonna have to start a new thread on how to mount horns on a boat and MH :laugh: 
That is if I can make it to Texas any time soon. Of coarse I will need some BIG horns. Up here in NY I am surrounded by democrats.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

hey PILLAZ I feel your pain :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Hey Pillaz, I hear you.  We are spending the summer in Washington/Oregon and they are full of tree huggers/greenies and all other types of Democrats.


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

DL, its bad here. I live in a college town. One state university and one Private school. The proffessors all run for city council and mayor because they have lots of time off. Our city council IQ = 140 commons sense =0  I had better stop before I really get going.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Hey DL where you gonna be around the 25th?  Gotta run from Wash to Ore to get some rv work done. 

Guess I can give ya a warning story.  Last feb I was in an rv park that just happened to get a plugged up sewer line.  Not knowing I opened my valves to drain the black tanks and it started down and stopped than started to force the hose off the drain.  After some research found it to be plugged so shut the valve and notified the park. Said they could not get to it until the next day. Ok so be it.  Next day they clear the lines, I again go to drain and nothing is happening.  Than it dawned on me that the drain hose was full of black water gunk and frozen solid.  So knowing my hose was in the shade I tried to take it off and see if I could do anything about it.  Well when I pulled the hose the gunk still in the main line which was not froze come out and what a mess that was.  All over me, the drain box and the ground.  Than being the hose was froze like a big brown stick it started cracking along the hose.  Just threw the entire hose and all away and bought a new one.  Took most the day to clean up the mess also.   A lesson well learned.  Not funny than but I find it funny now.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

now Lee that was just plain crappy   :laugh: 

BTW how are doing :question:  will you be in next of the woods anytime soon?


----------



## cwishert (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Lee too bad they didn't get that on video.  You could be a rich man by now.   :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Lee, I would have liked to see you do the RV hop step!  :clown:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

I want to know whta happened went the stinky slinky melted.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

As cold as it was it probably did not melt real fast at least never smelled nothing coming from the dumpter before it was dumped.  I know it did smell around my rv for part of a day.  I quickly learned a couple of new steps and how to bath in cold water cuz I sure was not going to go in the house the way I was.  Woman would a shot me.
Hey Hollis doing ok, heading back down to Petrified come next month.  After the rv is repaired and we make a boondogle home to see the kids and grandkiddies.  I wont be back to your neck of the woods again until 2010 or 2011.  Next year we are back here again than onto Gila National Monument for the winter of 2009.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

OK here one--- wife tell husband that they had to cut out his beer as it was costing to much. He agreed as time was getting hard. next day his wife bought $66 worth of makeup. The husband went wild and ask why did you spend $66 for makeup, She replied back I need it to make me look better, husband shouted back hell that why I buy beer :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Is Maria still laughing or can you tell lieing on your back in the middle of the floor.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Jim I told maria this joke this morning while she was cleaning the pool, she laugh so hard she almost fell in.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Hey Lee Your story stinks. LOL.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Seriously I'll be in Bandon, OR.  It's a small Coastal town just south of  Coo's Bay, Or.  Stop by if you get down this way.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 15, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

I will DL.   Planning on heading on south into Cal than across Nevady to Utah enroute to Arizoni.
Hey hollis wife got a good laugh out of that and wanted to know if you were still standing so I told her what your later comments were.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 15, 2008)

Re: Any New fun RV stories

Great.  Give me a heads up when you get close.


----------

